# Almost time for the Academy Awards let's discuss past snubs!



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2018)

So it's almost time for the Academy Awards (the nominations will be announced this week and the show will air on Mar 4th) so let's discuss what should HAVE been nominated or should HAVE won from PAST ceremonies. Almost all of my snubs will have occurred in the best actress category from Judy Holiday in Born from Yesterday over Bette Davis for All About Eve (NOPE! Just ain't right) to Grace Kelly in The Country Girl over Judy Garland for A Star is Born (Such a bad decision) to my more controversial one Reese Witherspoon in Walk the Line over Felicity Huffman in Transamerica (I just think this decision was horrible). Give me your Oscar snubs.


----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2018)

Forrest Gump was a great movie but The Shawshank Redemption was the greatest movie ever. so The Shawshank Redemption should have won that year.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 25, 2018)

Why not snubs of this year? The biggest and most obvious is James Franco. Ugh, it's like I want this to be over but can't stop talking about it. I'm fine with the exiles of Weinstein and Spacey, but won't deny that they did a lot of good in certain movies. Weinstein basically backed Tarantino's filmography for the most part, Good Will Hunting, Bad Santa, he had his hands on those to varying degrees, and no way I won't watch those movies again. Spacey, even moreso, enjoying American Beauty, Se7en, Glengarry Glen Ross, The Usual Suspects, wanting to watch Baby Driver as he's in that. Franco, an impressive filmography, and he put over The Room and its backstory. My point is the talents of the accused and/or monsters can be separated from what got them accused/convicted in the first place.

That being said, Franco should've been nominated. Don't get me wrong, this is Gary Oldman's Oscar to lose, but man the snub disappointed me. And analysis can run wild on who made the cut. Oldman apparently struck his wife in front of their kids a long time ago, and people in social media are all "Never forget." Meanwhile Kobe fucking Bryant has an Oscar nomination to his name and there's a civil conviction that he did in fact rape a woman in the early-mid 2000s. Compared to Kobe, Franco's actions are child's play. I really wished that stuff with Franco was private, yes it's serious, I don't immediately believe it, two sides to every story, but I can buy Franco being a horny devil in his past (not in 2017 from what I gathered in interviews, he's cooled down, look at his filmography, he's not making ego-tripping films of him talking to himself in a mirror). It's funny to be this defensive and ranty, truth be told I wouldn't if he didn't touch The Room. I still need to watch The Disaster Artist, but the fact the movie exists and he pushed for it to be made, he gets my eternal respect. Someone like that to push not only the movie to the mainstream, but the fascinating story behind it, spinning it to be a weirdly inspirational tale of dreamers, ambition, and friendship. And while critics love the movie, die hard The Room fans are more mixed, the consensus is that Franco nailed the real life character of Tommy Wiseau...

and yet no nomination. People are going to riot anyways, and it's not like he was going to win, why no nomination? Maybe the bizarre tradeoff was Denzel Washington, who I didn't even know acted in a 2017 movie, the other nominations I've read up and down about and therefore am not surprised of their nominations. Well, the Get Out guy is an exception, congrats to him though.

Ranting over, the biggest Oscar snub to me was Goodfellas. I adore that movie, I was hooked the first time watching it, laughed more subsequent times, because there are some really charming things into it, that I laugh. Of course some hilarious bits, but I was more laughing in awe and being impressed. Meanwhile Dances With Wolves is ambitious, epic, grand, but come on. Costner's narration was bland, in all its grandure, it's too long, and being a Clint Eastwood fan, his movie doesn't touch those classic Westerns, but it's bias. Goodfellas sure as hell holds up more.

Segue to Eastwood, epic snub on Gran Torino, no Oscar love at all, despite masterful directing and acting from Clint Eastwood. Ugh.

Still on Best Picture, Chicago beating out...The Pianist. Fuck. Gangs of New York, FUCK. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers, FUCK!!! Aging again, those three movies are fondly remembered moreso than some musical. Granted, I haven't watched it, but blah, I don't want to because of its victory, that's ridiculous.

The Hurt Locker is a bit overrated. Tense, damn straight, really good, Renner hit a homerun acting, but best picture? Hell no, my pick easily is Inglourious Basterds, but there's that Tarantino bias.

Moving to actors, man I wished Will Smith won for The Pursuit of Happyness. I haven't watched Whitaker's The Last King of Scotland, but ah, I don't know. That was Smith's last legitimate chance to not only win, but get nominated in the first place. Since then he's gone for obvious Oscar baiting movies in between failures and movies more of his fun charm.

Back to Eastwood again, I love Pacino in Scent of a Woman, but that had to be a DiCaprio moment. Him being snubbed for so long, they just gave him a pity Oscar. Clint Eastwood's William Munny in Unforgiven, more memorable, while he has 4 Oscars to his name, none of them were for his acting. While I'm at it, bias again, wished he got the trophy for Million Dollar Baby, but Jamie Foxx got that.

I think I said enough, having trouble thinking of other snubs, I'm sure some will pop up in mind later.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 26, 2018)

Oscar Nominations 2018!!!

http://oscar.go.com/nominees

Is time for choose which one got awards on this year!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2018)

Almost made it to the end of that being able to say I saw none of them. However I had seen Logan, not having seen the others I can't compare though but if it is an example of the quality what makes it then yeah... I dare say some of the 90s cartoons were more thought provoking than that.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2018)

And with that, the Oscars have rendered themselves even more ridiculous of an affair as they were before, which is a huge achievement. The only movie I've seen from here was I, Tonya, which was alright. The Oscars themselves are glorified pats on the backs that all these movie stars give themselves, while a bunch of corrupt critics fail to choose movies that will have a lasting impact on the industry. 

Every year since the 1970s, my mother has watched every best picture nomination list right before the night of the awards. I can't honestly bring myself to care one whit usually, but this year I especially feel bored by the movies on the list. It's been four years since I've seen a movie that interested me and actually turned out to be good in the oscar lineup, and it didn't win. (Silver Linings' Playbook), prior to that, The Help, Star Trek 2009, Dark Knight, all got cheated to movies that I can't manage to sit through if you paid me. (Argo, The Artist, King's Speech respectively)

The last time I feel as if Hollywood had a good lineup of films and a solid winner was back all the way in 2007. The industry itself feels scummy as all get out, and I feel like movies that will have a lasting impact are being ignored in favor for movies that the panel's friends made, just to lazily vote winners that they know instead of choosing quality. Regardless, I certainly will be skipping the Oscars, though I might google the winners to give myself a nice eye-roll.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 26, 2018)

I looked at the list and there was one film that stuck out that i'd never seen before, "Loving Vincent." Wow, that film looks absolutely gorgeous. Has anyone seen that one? Was it good?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 26, 2018)

Chary said:


> And with that, the Oscars have rendered themselves even more ridiculous of an affair as they were before, which is a huge achievement. The only movie I've seen from here was I, Tonya, which was alright. The Oscars themselves are glorified pats on the backs that all these movie stars give themselves, while a bunch of corrupt critics fail to choose movies that will have a lasting impact on the industry.



I'd add there's a stronger political agenda there. Greta Gerwig getting a director nomination after Natalie Portman made a little stinging jab at the Globes about no female director nominated in that category at the end. James Franco snubbed after sexual misconduct allegations, Casey Affleck even seeing the writing on the wall, pulling out of presenting the Best Actress award after his 2010 accusation that was settled out of court came back to haunt him. Specifically since 2016, the "#OscarsSoWhite" controversy, the political tiptoeing is even more blatant. The cynic in me predicted Get Out would only get a Best Original Screenplay nod, but no it has that plus other high caliber awards. I want to watch the movie and I expect it to be at least good, but that had to be a political thing, as Jordan Peele and co had not had a good Awards season prior, Peele only winning Best Original Screenplay at the Critics Choice Awards. Also, safe bet almost every year with Meryl Streep, that's where your main point holds the strongest, and also Denzel getting a safe vote (where I believe Franco would've taken up).

I liked Argo and The King's Speech, you didn't mention Birdman, which I hope you're not down on, because I love that movie, and love that it got a Best Picture win. I also think the lineup is more enticing this year, because there's more movies I want to watch than previously. The Shape of Water, Get Out, Three Billboards especially, knowing how talented Martin McDonagh is (In Bruges and Seven Psychopaths being awesome), and The Post because it's Spielberg not making a kids film, so there has to be some merit there, all star cast too. Also Dunkirk and Phantom Thread, safe comfort movies I imagine because of the directors rarely ever disappointing me.

So while Franco is out, I'm just getting ready for Sam Rockwell and Gary Oldman's speeches, they have been the most overlooked guys ever in Awards Season, they're finally getting their overdue recognition. Also after reading about Jordan Peele's "ugly cry" in response to his nominations, I hope he wins something just so I can see that cry myself. Also, The Disaster Artist is still represented in Best Adapted Screenplay, the pipe dream is the writers winning and inviting Greg Sestero and/or Tommy Wiseau on stage. Without those two, especially Greg, they would have no story to adapt.

In hindsight, this particular year is more exciting than the previous 2. Not entirely, Lego movies getting shafted again, but Coco will win.

If the Academy ends up going the safe route and take all the nominees who are tied to sexual misconduct, then it will end up being Tom Hanks, Jordan Peele, Denzel or the Get Out star, the ladies are safe because of course, meaning Gerwig may win Best Director, things would be so lopsided, but at least Peele would come out so dominant. He may still do otherwise.

By the way I needed this longwinded post, horrible stuff with my ISP, I needed something positive to offset that.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 5, 2018)

Academy Awards 2018 (90th) is now live today! Post the winners here!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 5, 2018)

THE WINNERS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!



> *BEST MOTION PICTURE OF THE YEAR*
> _
> Call My By Your Name
> Darkest Hour
> ...


_

The winners are in red and "won". Congratulations to *THE SHAPE OF WATER*! Best pictures ever! _


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 5, 2018)

Sam Rockwell was good really.


----------

